# Suche Angelpartner fürs Elsass (Lauterbourg, Selz...))



## Landauer (23. August 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin René, Studen i.d. Semsterferien, 23 Jahre, aus der Pfalz, Nähe Landau

Ich angle seit  ca. einem halben Jahr in Frankreich (Lauterbourg...), da ich für GER  noch keinen Angelschein habe; mache diesn aber baldmöglichst.
Habe dort aber bisher nur Barsche, Rotaugen und einen kleinen Hecht gefangen.

Habe bis jetzt nur Erfahrungen in den USA u. Frasnkreich gesammelt.

Ich suche jemanden, am besten mit etwas längerer Angelerfahrung, der  evtl. demnächst mal nach Frankreich mitfahren würde um zu angeln, gerne  auch 2-3Tage am Stück (dort kann man campen) aber auch nur für einen  Tag...

Ich nehme auch gerne Tipps für gute Angelgewässer im Elsass entgegen!

Also, wenn jemand Lust hat mal nach Frankreich angeln zu gehen oder mir  einen Gewässertipp zugeben, der kann sich gerne melden. Würde mich sehr  darüber freuen.

Viele Grüße
René

Meine Emailadresse: angelfreak@fantasymail.de


----------



## Carp_fisher (24. August 2011)

*AW: Suche Angelpartner fürs Elsass (Lauterbourg, Selz...))*

Hi
ist die Mosel in France für dich auch Interesant ??

Vorallem zum Wallerfischen?

Gruss Jürgen


----------



## Landauer (24. August 2011)

*AW: Suche Angelpartner fürs Elsass (Lauterbourg, Selz...))*

Hey Jürgen,

danke für deine Antwort!

Für mich sind alle Gewässer interessant 

Die Mosel (ich habe jetzt mal Metz im Routenplaner eingegeben - das wäre ca. 200km von mir weg) wäre für mich auch interessant! Warst du schon mal dort?

1. Was kostet die Lizenz? Gibt es Tagesscheine?
2. Ist Nachtangeln auch erlaubt???
   (wegen den 200km Entfernung wären für mich auch zwei Tage am
   Wasser interessant mit Zelt oder so, falls erlaubt... )
3. Was tümmelt sich sonst noch so i.d. Mosel? Auch Hecht, Zander, Aal...?
4. Wie sind die Erfolgsaussichten?

Viele Grüße
René


----------



## Carp_fisher (24. August 2011)

*AW: Suche Angelpartner fürs Elsass (Lauterbourg, Selz...))*

Hi 
hast ne Pn....


----------



## Landauer (24. August 2011)

*AW: Suche Angelpartner fürs Elsass (Lauterbourg, Selz...))*

Hi,

was ist den eine Pn...?


----------



## Carp_fisher (24. August 2011)

*AW: Suche Angelpartner fürs Elsass (Lauterbourg, Selz...))*

HI
Private Nachricht !

Schau mal oben unter Willkommen da müstest du es Angezeigt bekommen.


----------



## gloomez (7. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Angelpartner fürs Elsass (Lauterbourg, Selz...))*

Hi bin auch auf der Suche nach einem Angelpartner für Lauterbourg. 

Siehe mein Beitrag http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=225706&highlight=lauterbourg

Gruss Christoph


----------



## Carp_fisher (7. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Angelpartner fürs Elsass (Lauterbourg, Selz...))*

HI
mit der Ausrüstung und der Erfahrung wirst bestimmt schnell einen finden .
Leider ist das für mich weniger Interesant da ich nur auf Waller und Karpfen fische.

Gruss CF


----------



## redeemer (20. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Angelpartner fürs Elsass (Lauterbourg, Selz...))*

Hi 
Wir ( 3 Freunde ) gehen demnächst auch in dieser Umgebung fischen.
Man könnte sich ja mal verabreden!
Wir sind 2 erfahrene Angler und ein Anfänger 
Es wird so ziemlich alles gefischt was sich nicht vor uns rettet.
Außer es besteht eine Schonzeit 

Also meldet euch mal |bla:


----------



## gloomez (22. November 2011)

*AW: Suche Angelpartner fürs Elsass (Lauterbourg, Selz...))*

Hi 

schau dir den Link mal an => http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=225706


----------



## Senad85XX (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Suche Angelpartner fürs Elsass (Lauterbourg, Selz...))*

Ich wäre bereit im frühjahr für paar tage auf karpfen zu angeln wenn ich einen oder paar personen finden würde alleine macht kein bock


----------



## Senad85XX (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Suche Angelpartner fürs Elsass (Lauterbourg, Selz...))*

Wenn jemand von euch lust hat kann sich gerne melden komme aus stuttgart hab ein grosses auto und gute und grosse ausrüstung für karpfen hecht wels also alles


----------



## Carp_fisher (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Suche Angelpartner fürs Elsass (Lauterbourg, Selz...))*

@Senad85XX

Wäre da der Rhein oder Mosel nicht besser fürn Walleransitz??!!

Aber gut sehen das noch jemand im Winter auf Karpfenfischt.

Gruss CF


----------



## Senad85XX (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Suche Angelpartner fürs Elsass (Lauterbourg, Selz...))*

In Frankreich oder?? Gehts du auch hin bist auf Waller erfohlgreich??? Angelst du auch karpfen und wo??
Ich hatte mal eine Jahreskarte für einen See in der nähe von Bar le Duc war aber nur einmal für Paar stunden im April. Nix gefangen aber karte war günstig 30 euro/Jahr 3 Ruten Nachtangeln erlaubt schöner See 

Gruss Senad


----------



## Carp_fisher (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Suche Angelpartner fürs Elsass (Lauterbourg, Selz...))*

HI
ja ich Fische auf Waller und Karpfen an der Mosel!!

Haste Interesse mit zufischen?
Gruss CF


----------



## Senad85XX (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Suche Angelpartner fürs Elsass (Lauterbourg, Selz...))*

Ja klar den ganzen Sommer hab ich jemanden gesucht der mit nach Frankreich auf Karpfen will. Ich würde auch gerne mal auf Wels hab ich noch nie geangelt würde auch mal gerne probieren und lernen. Sag mir wo du genau angelst auf was angelst du jetzt im Winter. Was kostet der Jahres/tagesschein und wo krieg ich den her. Bleist auch mal übers Wochenende oder nur kurze ansitze.


----------

